# API test tube replacements?



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

WELL i don't know where u can buy them. but u can get a 5 ml medicine dropper or use a medicine cup that is marked and fill it to the 5ml mark until u do find a replacement


----------



## NatureGrafix (Nov 21, 2011)

A quick google search for "API test tube" comes up with various suppliers at online pet supply stores and even on Amazon.com. Kind of pricey though, for what they are, imo!


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

You can ebay 8ml tube use for lab, make sure it have 1,3,5,8 ml mark on the tube.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

API won't give extras or replacement color cards either. They seem to kinda suck in the customer service department from my experience with them. I even said I'd pay for the items I needed but no dice.


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2010)

Try Here. The description says "Replacement box of 24 test tubes and caps by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals."


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Search "8ml test tubes" on fleabay and you will find 50 plastic tubes for cheap (<$18 shipped) unless there is a reason to not use plastic those should last you a lifetime.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

One unbroken test tube is also enough to do the job unless you're wanting to run a bunch of tests all at once for some reason. They pretty much universally want 5ml of water. If you needed 2 tubes, you could probably buy a cheap pH test kit for the tube as well...


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

This is what I use.

Then you get one of these if you want:

Test Tube Rack That Fits Those Tubes Because Training Tools Doesn't Sell One!

Then go to your local neighborhood pharmacy and ask for a few Oral Dosing Syringes. They give them away free usually. They have graduated scales for 5, 10, 15. 20 ml...

Good Luck!


----------

